
EU's Mandatory Copyright Content Filter Is the Zombie That Just Never Dies - sqdbps
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180317/01411139440/eus-mandatory-copyright-content-filter-is-zombie-that-just-never-dies.shtml
======
dalu
This is essentially the barrier for one-guy developers being able to start
their own crowd-contributed platform. This is so much in favor of the big
players that I'll call this a lobby sponsored regulation. It needs to go away.
Or I'll have to move my stuff outside of the EU.

~~~
ajbetteridge
But as shown with the EU's GDPR regulation, even if your data is outside the
EU but some of your customers are inside they'll regulate to get you to abide
by their laws anyway. It's bloody ridiculous on several fronts.

~~~
BrandoElFollito
If your data is outside the EU and you are not there either then GDPR is
irrelevant to you no matter where your customers are (they may not be happy of
course)

